# Machine Gun Preacher



## CalvinandHodges (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi:

The movie Machine Gun Preacher is now out on DVD/Blu-Ray. It is based on the true story of Sam Childers who was once a biker, drug user, and convict and was converted to Christianity. After straightening out his life and running a very successful construction business he learned about the needs in South Sudan. Taking a 2 week missionary trip to Sudan he witnessed firsthand the horrors perpetuated upon the children over there. After returning to the United States he decided to start a church and an orphanage in Sudan.

He was opposed by a pseudo-christian group called the Lord's Resistance Army (LRA) a terrorist organization that has murdered over 400,000 people and sold over 40,000 children into the sex-slave industry. To defend the church and orphanage he not only preached, but took up the machine gun.

The movie is rated R because of a very brief (non-nude) sex scene with his wife in the beginning, violence, and the accurate depiction of the terrorism that is going on in Sudan. The movie is not for the weak of heart, and it will challenge you to get up out of your armchair and do something about the injustices you perceive in the world around you.

The only way for evil to win is for good men to do nothing.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## J. Dean (Jun 6, 2012)

I have to admit that I've wanted to see this one.


----------



## JM (Jun 6, 2012)

I just placed it on hold (at the library).


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 6, 2012)

Ooooooo. I'll go to Wally World today and see if they have it in!


----------

